# 20's Rollfast Roamer



## filmonger (May 30, 2013)

I am starting my restoration of my newest project.... and am attempting to figure out the correct colours to paint the bike. i am not a huge fan of the Oxblood red with Coach Green head and seat post. I would rather go with the optional Ebony black with Coach Green head and seat post mast. I assume that theses colours would also apply to a Roamer badged bike. My only frame of Ref. is this 1924 Ad and it is hard to see the seat post application. Advice please!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 30, 2013)

Killer Roamer. Here is circa 1930 info. I'm not sure how different the specs would have been other than nickle instead of chrome. There are other colors as well, not sure if they did special orders?


----------



## filmonger (May 31, 2013)

*RE: Paint*

Cool - that is helpful....

One of my problems is seeing the three diamonds on the seat tube painted the same color as the head tube - wish I had a side view to copy?


----------

